# MRI Spinal Survey



## nbohm (Nov 1, 2012)

In all my years of radiology coding I guess I have never seen this but report reads MRI Spinal Survey with the body of the report indicating cervical, thoracic, and lumbar abnormalities.  The only cpt I find for this is 76498 which is unlisted and what we try to avoid.  Is that the most appropriate or is there another cpt that I am missing?

Thanks
Nikki
MO


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Nov 1, 2012)

Question: Which CPT code should I use for a total spine MRI without contrast?

Answer: You won't find a single CPT code that describes a â€œtotal spineâ€� MRI, but you may report a code for each region the radiologist examines:

• 72141 â€” Magnetic resonance (e.g., proton) imaging, spinal canal and contents, cervical; without contrast material

• 72146 â€” Magnetic resonance (e.g., proton) imaging, spinal canal and contents, thoracic; without contrast material

• 72148 â€” Magnetic resonance (e.g., proton) imaging, spinal canal and contents, lumbar; without contrast material.

Support: Reporting all three spine regions (cervical, thoracic, lumbar) is appropriate when the radiologist performs and interprets an MRI of all three regions, according to the July/August 2003 issue of The ACR's Radiology Coding Source. The ACR recommends that the radiologist dictate separate reports for each separate region studied.


----------

